# Free travel in Black Forest



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Dont know if this has been covered before but the Black Forest have a free card for travel on trains and buses in the region. And gives cheap or free entry to various spas and attractions.

http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info/content/view/full/3102

We got ours at Bad Sackingen Stellplatz (10 Euros incl elec) and used it to travel into Basel for the day, but you can go all over the region with it.

Well worth asking if you re in the area.

Ps weather been good here, last 2 days dry and mostly sunny, bit of rain this morning but brighter now

Jon


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info Jon we will be there next month. Neil


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jon

Thanks for info.

My german is not good enough to translate the link.

Is it only for 'old-gits'? - like bus pass?

Or maybe just for us Arto owners? :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

We always stop at Alisehof Camping in the Black Forest they automatically give you the pass when you check in had it for years now.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> Jon
> 
> Thanks for info.
> 
> ...


Try this page (in English)

http://www.blackforest-tourism.com/konus

Colin

[EDIT - gave you the wrong page first time!  ]


----------

